# tuffs of standing hair



## Sandee (Nov 28, 2017)

My dutch has ragged tuffs of hair standing straight up just in front of the ears. She does not have ear mites or other fleas, lice. She is doing well,
but looks off with the standing hair on top of her head and some on her back.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 28, 2017)

Is she molting?


----------



## Sandee (Dec 15, 2017)

does not appear to be molting. It is very cold here.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 16, 2017)

Perhaps you can include a photo?


----------



## Aki (Dec 16, 2017)

It would be easier to tell with a photo, but rabbits can still get lose tuffs of hair when it's cold - I removed some from Aki's fur yesterdays and it's quite cold here too. If your rabbit is an inside bunny, he can moult a bit even during winter.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 19, 2017)

Well mine are on their semi-annual molt and we're calling Cosmo "Scraggles" as he is one of our worst as he molts in patches instead of evenly and Peter looks like he has a Mohawk.


----------

